# 2007 Rabbit - 5spd Redline Shift 1st to 2nd issue



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey Guys,
I am experiencing a WEIRD issue. Under normal driving all shifts thru all gears are smooth....both up and down shifts.
If bring the car over 4000-4500rpm in 1st and attempt to shift into 2nd it either wont go, or there is a lil grinding noise as it pops in. It only does this at high rev's 1-2 shift.
Just normal driving around shifting at 2000-3000rpm the car pops into 2nd as smooth as ever.
Thoughts?
Mike


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: 2007 Rabbit - 5spd Redline Shift 1st to 2nd issue (cptseawolf)*

hmm.. dunno
i know this may be a dumb question but when you shift is the clutch pressed ALL the way to the floor on those shifts?
only asking because i noticed once that from first to second the clutch was pressed but not to the floor and it did give a small griding sound, but still it always goes into second.
just a thought


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

yea its depressed, and it will engage reverse fine......aka.... the clutch is disengaging fully. (otherwise it would grind into reverse all the time)


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2007 Rabbit - 5spd Redline Shift 1st to 2nd issue (cptseawolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptseawolf* »_Hey Guys,
I am experiencing a WEIRD issue. Under normal driving all shifts thru all gears are smooth....both up and down shifts.
If bring the car over 4000-4500rpm in 1st and attempt to shift into 2nd it either wont go, or there is a lil grinding noise as it pops in. It only does this at high rev's 1-2 shift.
Just normal driving around shifting at 2000-3000rpm the car pops into 2nd as smooth as ever.
Thoughts?
Mike

Sounds like you're "beating the syncros" on these shifts...if you shift fast enuff you can be trying to engage the gears B4 the syncro rings have time to speed match the shafts..and you get either resistance to shift or grinding during shift. As the syncro rings wear, this condition gets worse till you have to almost take a deep breath on the shifts to wait for the tired ol scynros to equalized the shaft speeds. Lots of power shifting/downshifting with great differential between engine and tranny shaft speed will put premature wear on the syncros and the'll be gone B4 their time..could this be the case here? How many miles on the car...and more importantly how many power shifts/high engine speed downshifts has it seen?


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

22,000kms so 13,670.1662 miles

Some spirited driving....but i dont beat on the car at all.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i have the same problem some times. damn slow syncros


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

If you're getting syncro failure without abuse at low miles..take it in for warranty service! My ol MKIII Golf got almost impossible to get into 1st gear after sitting at a lite in neutral...I took it in and complained at about 15K miles...they adjusted the shift linkage...took it back at about 20K miles and made the service manager drive it and try to smoothly shift into 1st w/o grinding...got 1-2 shift sleeve and both synros replaced under warranty!


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

yea I just got back from the dealer. The service manager sat in the car while i drove.
Showed him how around town normal driving its fine....turned around and brought it to redline in 1st then tried to get 2nd...
ahahha....he almost cried at the noise.
It goes back to VW on Wednesday.... I'll keep you posted, and thanks for the help


_Modified by cptseawolf at 1:37 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

mine has done it, press the clutch allll the way in


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_mine has done it, press the clutch allll the way in

LOL....thanks....would never have thought of that





























































































That is NOT it at all....maybe your that stupid....but most arn't


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (cptseawolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptseawolf* »_
LOL....thanks....would never have thought of that





























































































That is NOT it at all....maybe your that stupid....but most arn't


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (cptseawolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptseawolf* »_yea I just got back from the dealer. The service manager sat in the car while i drove.
Showed him how around town normal driving its fine....turned around and brought it to redline in 1st then tried to get 2nd...
ahahha....he almost cried at the noise.
It goes back to VW on Wednesday.... I'll keep you posted, and thanks for the help
Let us know how this plays out..fish for info..is 1/2 syncro a common probem on this tranny? Inquiring minds wanna know!







In case we start havin issues, we'll have some confidence that VW knows this is an issue! I had tranny output shaft seal leak and it took daze to get one lousy seal..said they didn't stock em in the regional parts depots 'cause "they'd never had problems with oil seals on the output shafts B4"...yeah right...oil seals can and are damaged on install and they leak after a very short service..mine started at 1500 miles or less!









_Modified by cptseawolf at 1:37 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## selfatvi (Aug 13, 2003)

i have 2,500 miles on my 08 rabbit and i get the same thing.
I grind sometimes going into reverse but my major issue is that the gears seem to grind when i shift at the higher speeds.
Sounds like i need to go in and get it looked at.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (selfatvi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *selfatvi* »_i have 2,500 miles on my 08 rabbit and i get the same thing.
I grind sometimes going into reverse...

That _should_ happen fairly often as the reverse gears aren't synchronized.

_Quote, originally posted by *selfatvi* »_...but my major issue is that the gears seem to grind when i shift at the higher speeds.

That however should not happen, yes, you should have it looked at.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (shipo)*

Sorry about your issues. I'm having the same troubles. Nice to know it's not just me. Good luck at the dealer, interested to see what they say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

just dropped the car off, and got a ride back home by the shuttle.
Will let you know what they tell me


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (cptseawolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptseawolf* »_
LOL....thanks....would never have thought of that





























































































That is NOT it at all....maybe your that stupid....but most arn't


guess you cant take a joke.
what a bitch


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok, so the dealer called.
They are replacing the 1st gear syncro, and about 12 other parts in the tranny under warrenty.
They are getting me a rental car tomorrow.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (cptseawolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptseawolf* »_Ok, so the dealer called.
They are replacing the 1st gear syncro, and about 12 other parts in the tranny under warrenty.
They are getting me a rental car tomorrow.

If you heard right..this shows how out of it many service writers are! Replace 1st gear syncro to fix a problem with the 1-2 shift?...Ya right..you gotta replace 2nd gear syncro to fix second gear grinding! I'd bet the're doin what they did for my ol Golf's 1st gear engagement issues..replace the 1-2 shift hub and BOTH syncros 1 & 2 gear! Great to hear its under warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and they didn't try to smoke you with something like "You apply too much arm angle when you shift...therefore your warranty doesn't cover the transmission anymore!"


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

yea just got the good news call.

the car is done, and i only had to drive this horrible pontiac G5 for a day.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (cptseawolf)*

Tell us what the work order said they replaced so we'll know what the problem parts are with this tranny..thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

ok...so it was the 2nd gear syncro not the 1st like i was told on the phone. They also said there was issues with 5th gear so they replaced that too, and here are the rest of the things they replaced:
One 02A-311-213-C "CAGE"
Two 02J-311-277-B "RING"
Two 02J-311-279 "OUTER RING"
Two 02J-311-247-D "RING"
One 02J-311-239-J "SYNCHR.HUB"
One 091-311-321-A "RING"
Two 0A4-311-335-A "BOLT"
One 02A-311-115-E "BEARING"
One 02A-311-158-S "GEAR"
One 02J-311-295-C "RING"
One 02J-311-241-D "SYNCHR.HUB"
Three G-070-726-A2 "TRANSM.OIL"


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (cptseawolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptseawolf* »_ok...so it was the 2nd gear syncro not the 1st like i was told on the phone. They also said there was issues with 5th gear so they replaced that too, and here are the rest of the things they replaced:
One 02A-311-213-C "CAGE" 
Two 02J-311-277-B "RING" $50
Two 02J-311-279 "OUTER RING" $$24
Two 02J-311-247-D "RING" $26
One 02J-311-239-J "SYNCHR.HUB" $204
One 091-311-321-A "RING" 
Two 0A4-311-335-A "BOLT"
One 02A-311-115-E "BEARING" $17.50
One 02A-311-158-S "GEAR" $178
One 02J-311-295-C "RING" $50
One 02J-311-241-D "SYNCHR.HUB" $194
Three G-070-726-A2 "TRANSM.OIL"


Just thought I'd check some of the expensive sounding parts...comes to $843!...so parts alone for this "semi trans rebuild" totaled over $900 when you add in the gaskets and small rings, bolts etc and tranny fluid! Labor was probably 8 hours or so to R&R and rebuild or more..dealers here go at $110-120/hour so another grand..you just got $2K+/- worth of work done!


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

good to hear its covered. nice to see some one getting their moneys worth from a stealership


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

8.55 Hrs of labour.
Ok so heres the bad part. when i picked up the car the manager mentioned that they also had 5th gear lock out on them, but they took care of it.
The ride home was fine....but now....guess what? i have the worlds first 4spd rabbit.
Called the dealer and its going back this afternoon.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (cptseawolf)*

Bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmer! Hate goin back and back for same issues!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Man .. why does VW service suck so much! If they just did it right the first time, they could save themselves a lot of money.








Good luck!

_Quote »_Great to hear its under warranty and they didn't try to smoke you with something like "You apply too much arm angle when you shift...therefore your warranty doesn't cover the transmission anymore!" 


OMG how ture is that.....


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Just got the call:
5th gear syncro now needs to be replaced. LOL
So they have to remove the tranny all over again and the parts are flying in from LA.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

just dropped my car off for the same problem, waiting for them to call me to tell me its the syncros.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

at least youll have a new tranny by the time its over. keep us posted


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

so the service manager called me today told me 3 different people drove my car and couldn't recreate the issue. so i get back in my car, drive down the road and there it goes again, so i turn around and go back, i told him i want to take a tech for a ride to show them, he insists that all the techs left so hell go for a ride. 
He gets in the passenger seat and then proceeds to tell me i am power shifting, and that is why i am getting that noise, he told me to pull over and he drove it, shifting like my grandmother, tells me, "look its fine". And tried explaining some kind of technical crap that made no sense. now i need to wait till next week for some engineer from VW and take him for a test drive, well see what happens.


_Modified by sk8racer182 at 10:21 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*

MKV Transmission cannot be driven unless its like grandma or they break. VW always saying I am abusing it and basically I am shifting the same way you are and broke the tranny 4 times.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Terrence901)*

Damn. Sucks about having to bring it back for 5th.
I dropped mine off today. We'll see what my issue is, and if they come up with an excuse why they won't warranty it.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Terrence901)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terrence901* »_MKV Transmission cannot be driven unless its like grandma or they break. VW always saying I am abusing it and basically I am shifting the same way you are and broke the tranny 4 times.

did they warranty it?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

Two times the very first time is broke the 2nd gear and after I payed $2200 out of pocket for a 3rd and the fifth gear went out of adjustment.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm starting to think that putting a turbo on these cars isn't such a hot idea.


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*

car's done again. I was at my cottage from Wed til just now, so I pick it up tomorrow.
keep you posted if i lose anymore gears on the way home...lol


----------



## prabbit (Dec 27, 2006)

i am having the same issue with putting the car into first after being lazy at a light. i've had this problem since week one (now going on week 100+), and it's getting worse.
to top it off, i have also lost 5th gear. 
here's the good news. i had to drive from toronto to ottawa yesterday. 430kms. i did it on less than 1/2 tank. all on 4th gear. 
just crazy.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (prabbit)*

VW 5-speed transmissions are the suck. As a matter of fact MKV's period! You should be able to drive you car any way you want and it not break 10 miles after doing so real talk. 
My car has 11k miles on it and from what I can remember in this order has happened to it since I have owned it and drove it shifting harder than grandma.
1. Seat belt defect - Warrantied
2. Tire sensor defect - Warrantied
3. Intake manifold had golf sized hole near engine mount - Warrantied
4. 2nd gear totally owned - Warrantied
5. 3rd gear totally owned - Denied Warranty I paid $2200 for repairs.
6. 5th gear out of adjustment - Warrantied
7. Rear brakes owned - Warrantied
8. Intake manifold again had hole - Denied Warranty paid $1600
9. CEL light - updated software - Warrantied
10 CEL light again - Camshaft out of adjustment - Warrantied
11. 2nd gear totally owned again - Denied Warranty I didn't pay to fix either.
12. Entire Transmission broke will not move in no gear - Denied Warranty.


----------



## prabbit (Dec 27, 2006)

why did they deny warranty on the 2 and the 3?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

damn terrence thats bull****. im mean unless your car is turbo they cant deny tranny work. what was the excuse for the intake mani hole?


----------



## cptseawolf (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (prabbit)*

ok....
So here are the parts and time to fix the 5th gear syncro now:
7.7Hrs
One 0A4-311-562-A "Fork"
One 02J-311-241-D "Synchr.Hub"
One 0A4-311-335-A "Bolt"
One 0A4-301-230-E "Gear.Shift"
Two G-070-726-A2 "Transm.Oil"
All done under warranty again.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

sweet i hope it works or you should lemon that bitch


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

sl33pyb - They can deny it all they want if they can prove you drove it harder than average grandma driver. They even said the only reason they fixed the 2nd gear the first time was because of benefit of a doubt clause. They normally would deny it right off. 
VW are *******s and I hope they read this.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Terrence901)*

Got the word about my car they are replacing 1st and 2nd gear synchros.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

what happened? did they warranty it? im having trouble with mine as well... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4052358


----------

